# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  My Opae Ula Breeding Tank

## Andy Woo

Good and bad comments are welcome 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVuzeMxYUoE&sns=em

----------


## seudzar

Nice...! Any offspring? Doing good...!

----------


## Andy Woo

> Nice...! Any offspring? Doing good...!


Yes,population growing .

----------


## xuan87

Just watched your video. Your shrimps are very red but that may be due to your pink FL light. I am a using a pink FL light and it gives a really nice hue to them. I'm also keeping some opae ula but the color is not as nice as yours.

Perhaps the only comment I have is that you may want to consider putting one or two moss balls in there for them to graze on, instead of just lava rocks.

----------


## chansl

Nice la Bro !! hahah .. want to buy my shrimps and add to your tank a not .. haha .. i changing tank le ... haha

----------


## felix_fx2

share setup details? 
nice hue of red: ) keep it up andy...

i no see evil today.

Sent from my GT-N7105

----------


## Andy Woo

> Nice la Bro !! hahah .. want to buy my shrimps and add to your tank a not .. haha .. i changing tank le ... haha


Sorry bro ,I intend to clear some to down grade to a smaller tank .

----------


## Andy Woo

> share setup details? 
> nice hue of red: ) keep it up andy...
> 
> i no see evil today.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105


 Very simple setup .I only put some lava rocks a sponge filter and just get the salinity level between 1.008-1.014, cycle for a week and you are ready to release shrimps into the tank .

----------


## cherabin

Do these shrimps need cooler waters? Can I keep them in a non-chilled nor fan tank?

----------


## Andy Woo

> Do these shrimps need cooler waters? Can I keep them in a non-chilled nor fan tank?


They are very hardy, can keep in normal room temperature water 28-30 .

----------


## kennethc

Nice reds!

----------


## Andy Woo

> Nice reds!


Thanks bro .

----------


## titusxc

> Very simple setup .I only put some lava rocks a sponge filter and just get the salinity level between 1.008-1.014, cycle for a week and you are ready to release shrimps into the tank .


Hi, am new with this shrimps and plan to combine 2 small setups into 1 tank. Can you advise how do I prepare the water? Because it's quite ex to buy the water from the shop. Thanks in advance  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Guest

Great looking, no-frills, straight to the point, setup. Am cycling my tank to house them as well. I read that they are really hardy and thrive well in room temperature. But one question is, I plan to house them in an air conditioned environment, will low temperature (about 23 degrees) be a plus factor or a negate factor? Any one can advice on this? 

By the way, what do you feed this shrimps with, any recommendation so that I am able to stock up the necessity food? Am swaying towards providing the shrimps with a Michelin starred diet.

----------


## Atham

Very nice red shrimps. I have a similar very tiny shrimps for some years. But they are not red like yours. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## seudzar

> Hi, am new with this shrimps and plan to combine 2 small setups into 1 tank. Can you advise how do I prepare the water? Because it's quite ex to buy the water from the shop. Thanks in advance 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


Not sure what kind of water the shop uses. But when you going to prepare brackish water, you need to mix marine salt with RO/distilled water to get a salinity of 1.008 - 1.014. As for how to measure salinity, you need to use either hydrometer or refractometer.

----------


## titusxc

> Not sure what kind of water the shop uses. But when you going to prepare brackish water, you need to mix marine salt with RO/distilled water to get a salinity of 1.008 - 1.014. As for how to measure salinity, you need to use either hydrometer or refractometer.


Hi. Thanks for the tips. Was advised by another AQ bro earlier and manage to do a bigger setup. ^^ cheers

----------


## blk115

hi

just wondering, can they be fully convert to freshwater?

----------

